# Full details, rules etc for Durham NE IHS Show 2012



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Admission is £2 non-members, £1 IHS members, under 14’s admitted half price - includes entry into one class for one animal. 50p per animal entered per class there onwards. All proceeds to go into IHS branch funds, of which some will help in the fight in our right to keep exotic animals.

Show starts at 10am. Registration should be now for the first hour. All entries must be submitted no later than 30 minutes before judging for that class commences. There will be eight judging areas (three for snakes, three for lizards, the remaining two for the remaining classes) to allow for organisation, all in the main hall. All judging to follow IHS protocol set out by the late John Foden.

Three awards – 1st, 2nd and 3rd for all classes. 50p for each entry (after the initial free entry included in the admission fee) in all classes excepting the novelty classes, these are free.

The judges decision is final, on all matters.

Lizards to be no larger than 1m in length (total) and snakes at 3m in length.

Strict hygiene protocol required throughout. Animals to be kept in a secure enclosure, made of clear plastic – along the lines of a Faunarium plastic tank or similar. Alcohol wash, wipes and gloves for any required handling – of course handling will not be usually required nor encouraged. We would ask for exhibitors to bring their own supplies of hand wash etc where possible.

All animals entered for judging are totally the responsibility of the owners – no liability will be accepted for any losses, no matter how they occur, by the organisors.

*Snake Classes;*

Main;

11am - Corn snakes – both classics and morphs can enter. Classics include all naturally occurring such as Carolina, Louisiana, Anerythristic, Miami etc etc. Morphs include all “man made” such as Ghost, Butter, Pewters, Opals etc etc. Both morph and classics have the same chance of winning an award. 

11.30am - King snakes - both classics and morphs can enter. Classics include all naturally occurring such as Californian, Desert, Black, Goins etc etc. Morphs include all “man made” such as Albino, Banana, Lavender, etc etc. Both morph and classics have the same chance of winning an award.

12 noon - Other Colubrid snakes – includes Garters, Ratsnakes, Pitouphis (Bulls, Pines and Gophers) and others. Both morphs and classics are welcome, and have the same chance of winning an award.

12.30pm - Boas – All species such as Commons, Red tails, Sand, Rosy, Rainbow etc etc. Both classics and morphs – and both have equal chance of winning an award.

1pm - Pythons – All species from Royals (Ball), Burmese, Carpets etc etc. Both morphs and classics can enter and have equal chance of winning an award.

2 pm – Best snake in show announced

Novelty; (all to be judged during main judging)

Best flickering tongue.
Ugliest snake
Best bad behaviour (poop, biting etc) during the main judging.

*Lizard classes;*

Main;

11am – Leopard, Fat tail geckos and other nocturnal terrestrial geckos – both classics and morphs can enter with equal chances of winning an award. Species include Wonder geckos, Fairy geckos, Big Head geckos, etc etc.

11.30am – Crested geckos and other arboreal nocturnal geckos – classics and morphs can enter with equal chance of winning an award. Species include Tokays, Golden, Moorish etc etc.

12 noon – Bearded Dragons and other Agamids – classics and morphs are equally able to win an award. Species able to enter include Rankins Dragons, “Spiderman” Agamas”, Water Dragons etc etc.

12.30pm – Iguanids – all species from Desert Iguanas, Green Iguanas (up to 1m in length only please), Collared lizards, Anoles, etc etc. Morphs and classics welcome, and have an equal chance of winning an award.

1 pm – All other lizard species including Skinks, Monitors, Tegus, Plated lizards etc etc of both morph and classic colouration – which have equal chance of winning an award.

2 pm – Best Lizard in show announced. 

Novelty; (all to be judged during main judging)

Best flickering tongue.
Ugliest lizard
Best bad behaviour (poop, biting etc) during the main judging.

*Other classes*

Main;

11am – Tortoises and terrapins – all species including Hermans, Horsfields, Red Foots, sliders, cooters etc etc

11.30pm – Amphibians – all species including frogs, toads, newts, salamanders etc.

12.00pm – Inverts and Arachnids – all species including tarantulas, scorpions, land snails, millipedes etc.

2pm Best in show “other” class announced.

Novelty; (all to be judged during main judging)

Ugliest tortoise
 “Baddest” Creepy crawly
Fattest frog (or toad!)


----------

